# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  White Head Vs Black Head

## MrTree

Common _Azemiops feae_, a wildly distributed species, being recorded from Yunnan, Guizhou, Sichuan, Tibet, Anhui, Zhejiang, Jiangxi, Hunan, Fujian & etc.

----------


## MrTree

And black head one from border area...

Nice but too deadly & meanwhile fragile.

----------


## ranmasatome

:Well done:   :Well done:   :Well done:  
i like.... :Grin: 
but still no froggy pics leh...kekeke.. :Razz:

----------


## kuching

Wow...cool stuff!

----------

